# Lizards > Chameleons >  Check out this hottie... I want one!!

## Lolo76

I went to the San Diego Super Show today (Sunday), and my favorite animal was probably this HOT Panther Chameleon... I soooooo want one, but just don't have the space or time right now.  :Sad:  Anyone here have a Panther, and are they as high-maintenance as I think? This guy was just _gorgeous_, and the breeder said he wasn't even fired up. She also said his last clutch took 12 months to incubate, and are even more colorful than he was (at the same age) - wish I could buy one of those babies!

----------

_Jason Bowden_ (06-28-2010)

----------


## Beardedragon

It takes a year for their babys to hatch  :Surprised:  Is the incubator in the fridge?!

LOL, I have no clue when it comes to Chams, but he is a hottie.

----------


## stratus_020202

So gorgeous! i would love to have one as well, but the bf won't let me. He says they don't live very long, and it would heartbreaking to see one pass in such a short time. I don't know how to convince him, not every pet lives for 30 yrs.

----------


## DJ_Bizarre

that thing is nuts, a year to hatch?!? I don't think I could wait that long lol

----------


## redstormlax12

Im not super familiar with chams but I think the lifespan of the veileds is around 5-8 years depending on the sex. 

Check out this article though that i came across. Pretty interesting. 

http://news.mongabay.com/2008/0630-chameleon.html

----------


## Lolo76

> that thing is nuts, a year to hatch?!? I don't think I could wait that long lol


I know, huh?! I'm going crazy waiting 52 days for my BPs, so I _definitely_ don't have the patience for that. But if it's any consolation, the breeder said average incubation is 9 months - same amount of time we wait for our human babies, LOL.

----------


## BPelizabeth

Oh those are so my favorite...they have just amazing colors!!

----------


## MarkieJ

I was there on Saturday and it was fired up!  It was unreal, like it was painted with the most bright, neon colors.  Truly amazing animal!

----------


## crapwhereaminow

I adore panther chams, I have a male ambilobe. They make great pets as long as you maintain them properly. Maintenance is not bad as long as you keep up with it. And as long as you start out with proper lights/cage/food they do great.

Here's my boy Gunther, and that's a stunning cham in your photos.

----------

_Lolo76_ (06-29-2010)

----------


## Lolo76

Gunther is gorgeous, and thanks for the info! I might get one eventually, just can't afford all of that (animal & cage) at this time.  :Sad:  What type of cham is the one in my photos? I do love the Ambilobes, but he looks like something else...

----------


## crapwhereaminow

> Gunther is gorgeous, and thanks for the info! I might get one eventually, just can't afford all of that (animal & cage) at this time.  What type of cham is the one in my photos? I do love the Ambilobes, but he looks like something else...


Thanks! Ambilobe is a local of Panther Chameleon. The panther chameleon in your photos looks to be an Ambanja Panther Chameleon. Same species, but from different locations on Madagascar.

----------

_Lolo76_ (07-01-2010)

----------


## mommanessy247

wow i was not expected to be assaulted by so many different colors lol  :ROFL: . great pics!  :Good Job:

----------

_Lolo76_ (07-01-2010)

----------

